# Opossums near us



## Thumperina (Aug 25, 2016)

I have lived in my house for 6 years. Rabbits have been in my yard for 4 years. We are close to a busy intersection and I have never spotted any serious predators where I live. Occasionally we could see a cat hanging out nearby but it was never a real problem. For months, it's been all quiet and clear. 
My rabbits are in a bunny proof yard during the day, at night they are in garage (no cars there). We have a hutch in the yard where they love to hide when it rains, but in general it's not very livable (small). We recently bought a new hutch but I don't think it would work out either -- my rabbits weigh 9-10 lbs, and there are 3 of them (I am afraid that the second floor would collapse under their weight, and the ramp is way too narrow). There is also a deck in the yard and couple of small trees (bush-like), bunnies have lot of protection. Of course, I know that it's not completely safe to keep them loose but this is not what I would like to discuss. 
In summer, its hot, so I have to wait until rather late before I can bring them inside the garage for the night. I usually spend time in the yard with them after dark. 
Anyway, the story started a few days ago. At first, I spotted a cat sitting on top of the wooden fence not far from our back yard. I scared it off but kept monitoring that area frequently. Suddenly, my flashlight stumbled on something I have never seen before. A possum was sitting on top of a chain link fence that surrounds my backyard (I took the picture standing inside my backyard and he was sitting where the red broom is) ! I was speechless, I have never seen them before in real life, and I thought they were vicious predators. I freaked out in fear for my rabbits who were sitting under the deck and pushed him off the fence using the red broom that was standing there. It took me a few pushes to get him down... 
Since that, after dark, I started to see on top of the wooden fence either a cat or an opossum. They use top of the wooden fence as a walking path to get to the left (of the picture, this will be past my yard) because they have some business in that area (I suspect, garbage for possum that belongs to a business). The cat doesn't seem to be stray. No idea who he belongs to. 
But 2 days ago I realized that the problem is worse (well, so far nobody was harmed, except fact that all wild rabbits are not seen anymore). I was driving from the store real late (my rabbits already in garage), and saw a possum crossing residential street (he was coming from the area I just described so I thought it was "my" possum). I went around my house with a flashlight and then something real strange happened. A pair of shining eyes was running straight to me as if I was a dog owner who brought a treat. Then, very close to me, this possum went up the wooden fence and disappeared behind the bushes (still on top of the fence). I was shocked that he paid absolutely no attention to me and to my flashlight. Maybe he was running from somebody? That cat? Then, another possum ran after the first one but he didn't dare to climb the fence as he saw me with the light, he hesitated and returned to the area he came from, by my neighbor's tractor (a small fence that surrounds tractor).
All this makes me think that there is a family a possums including young, that live in my neighbor's yard. There is a possibility he feeds them, given that they are not afraid of people (he is a strange old guy who doesn't say Hi to me, it's out of the question that I want to talk to him, he proved he doesn't like me and my pets).
Since that, I educated myself about possums, they don't seem to be that bad. Of course, thing #1 I need to do is to remove my rabbits where they can be reached, especially after dark. 
My question is : do I need to deter possums from this area or leave them alone? I am the person who feels bad about all the wildlife that kicked out by humans from their habitats, usually... 
Ideas that go thru my head: 
- live trap them and take to the wild park nearby (not sure if its legal)
- put sharp wire with spikes (what is it called?) on top of the part of the fence that goes thru my yard (where bushes are). I don't want to harm anybody though. 

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Akzholedent (Aug 26, 2016)

Possums and raccoons have killed 20 chickens at my parents' farm over the summer. I cat stand either of them, for the reason that thy kill with no intent of eating... The just leave the bodies sitting there. If the possums are coming put at daytime, it's possible they have rabies, as they are nocturnal animals. I would contact animal control and see about getting them relocated. 

Personally, if my bunnies were in danger, I would not hesitate to shoot the possums (and I've never shot a thing). Though, that's directly a result of seeing what they do to prey animals.. 

Had a neighbor's dog attack our chickens once, and I ran to the chicken pen, cornered him, and smacked him with a broom any time he though to move toward the coop. And I love dogs... I was very torn on that.. But I had to protect my babies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2016)

After what they did to some of my Koi, I went on an eradication spree and never lost another fish. Snares work great or you could go the animal control way. But, once they are dead, they harm no more pets.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you.
No, they are not seen during the day, only at night, and I read that possums almost never carry rabies due to low body temperature. 
I will keep watching.


----------



## Akzholedent (Aug 26, 2016)

I didn't know that. ^_^ i figured since they had scavenger tendencies, that would make them more likely to contract something like rabies. Good luck.


----------



## ladysown (Aug 26, 2016)

Possums can and WILL kill rabbits...grabbing and chewing off what they can grab through the wire. make sure your rabbits are housed VERY securely at night. They can rip open cages if the latch is not secure. Make sure if you have a compost that it is clean of all meat/fat/cheese etc waste.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2016)

ladysown said:


> Possums can and WILL kill rabbits...grabbing and chewing off what they can grab through the wire. make sure your rabbits are housed VERY securely at night. They can rip open cages if the latch is not secure. Make sure if you have a compost that it is clean of all meat/fat/cheese etc waste.


thank you. No compost, no nothing is left in the yard overnight. Pet food in put away , even bird bath is emptied. 
Today I saw one possum as early as 9pm, usually they come out later than this. As I was standing there with my flashlight, he hesitated to go towards me and them disappeared out of my sight 
My rabbits are in garage overnight (now have to go in there as early as 9pm), not in the yard. But... the back garage door is open all the way to let fresh air in, then I have wooden screen door inserted in the doorway - fits snugly - (its a separate piece that we bought in home improvement store). We installed hardware cloth on that door. The door is kept in there/ pressed in place by some crates that have heavy bricks in them. Basically the back garage door is barricaded. When the cold season comes, I will keep it shut and locked of course. Its still hot even at night
I still want to work on deterring them from my area


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 26, 2016)

Nancy McClelland said:


> After what they did to some of my Koi, I went on an eradication spree and never lost another fish. Snares work great or you could go the animal control way. But, once they are dead, they harm no more pets.


how did you get rid of them if I may ask? 

Another thing. On that side of my house where possums are near to, I buried two of my pets when they passed. One of my rabbits passed 1.5 years ago and one of my cockatiel birds died in April this year. I didn't bury them very deep. Ground is hard to dig there. IS it possible that possums can sense my deceased buried bird or is this not something they are interested in?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2016)

They were climbing up a neighbors fence and then walking across the top and I also found a few tunnel sites, so I set up wire snares like I was taught in survival training 5 decades ago. Got 5 total and then no more murdered Koi--they'd kill them and then eat 3 or 4 bites and leave them in my yard. Some of them I had raised from 2" fry and had them for 10 years and they'd take food from my fingers so I took their death personally. My dad had chickens and we had to bury tin siding 36" deep and we double walled the coop with heavy guage wire as chicken wire was not nearly strong enough. I still consider them as vermin and opportunistic predators and know others that have had their bunnies killed after getting their feet chewed off and bleeding out so I don't believe in peaceful co existence and could not get animal control to do anything except tell me where to "BUY" traps.


----------



## Akzholedent (Aug 27, 2016)

Nancy, i hate that you've had to deal with that.. Considering what you just said about them chewing off bunny feet, thats probably what happened with our baby chicks that had their toes ripped off. :-( 

Nah, im not a possum fan. If you want to raise "prey" animals, there is no "peaceful coexistence" with anything like possums, raccoons, foxes, etc.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 28, 2016)

thanks Nancy.
The situation is not getting any better here. As soon as it gets dark (now it's 8.30 pm), I see possum's eyes shining in the dark on my neighbor's side. I have to stand in the corner of my yard waiving flashlight at him and I also tap metal fence with the broom making noise (what a circus, you say). He skittishly sitting there not coming close but he is still there. I have a feeling he is a young possum who just getting independent. While I am doing this, my rabbits sit under the deck. I hate to bring them in so soon after they just got out (they have to be inside during the heat of the day cause it's still hot, I let them out at about 7pm, and also in the morning). Unfortunately, space under the deck is in the plain view from where possum is located so he can very possibly see the bunnies. 
I allow my bunnies a bit more of a fresh air and then bring them in garage for the night (geez it has to be early now)
Do you guys think... if possum can't see the bunnies, would he still be interested in my yard? Of course, I am not talking about leaving them unattended after dark, but I thought to throw a blanket on my chain link fence thus blocking him a view of under the deck space. 
I can't believe that all of a sudden we have so many activities going on, I also see a cat or even two who come near this area since possum are here. Do cats come because of the possums? My buns have been here for years and it wasn't attracting cats so bad. 

But anyway... I am getting tired of putting up a light/noise show every single evening. I start considering live trap possums,and relocate them to a wild park if trapping without permit legal 
Also, does anyone know if I have a right to do anything with them if they are not even on my land? For sure, their den / living space is in my neighbor's yard. Can I say call animal control and ask to remove posums from my neighbor's yard ?


----------



## Akzholedent (Aug 29, 2016)

You should be able to call animal control. If they're any bit concerned about animal welfare, they'll help.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2016)

:yeahthat:You do have the right to protect your pets and property.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 31, 2016)

New turn of events  
We now see two cats hanging out there, who are on time on their duty - at 8.20 each night, rain or shine (well, thanks goodness they are only there after dark)
I am not sure who attracted who but it doesn't matter. I saw possum very close twice, and now I realize that when I saw him running fast straight at me as if he was escaping somebody, the predator threatening him was one of this two cats ( I saw somebody black running after possum but thought it was another possum, who turned around because of me standing there, so I may be the one who saved possum's life  
It's possible that possum is gone because of the cats. 
I am not sure what this cats want. 
Is there a way to tell if a cat is stray or not? I am pretty sure one has a home but not sure about the other one. I never seen them during the day, though.


----------



## Akzholedent (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeesh! If not one rabbit harming animal, its another.. After those cats go, watch out for raccoons. You have a personal wild Zoo!


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 1, 2016)

Raccoons would be my worst fear! 
Both cats didn't show up tonight! Maybe their owner finally locked them up? 
(I am rolling my freshly bought powerful flashlight LOL)


----------

